# Where to buy OG KUSH SEEDS?



## OGKushman

I see places like this:
www.dnagenetics.com/online_store/og-kush-feminised-cannabis-seeds.cfm[/url]

and

www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Reserva_Privada_Feminised_Cannabis_Seeds__OG_Kush.cfm?iProductID=6843[/url]

and

www.dope-seeds.com/reserva_privada_female.htm[/url]

all ranging from 90-100$ for 6-10 seeds.



I searched too...


CAN SOMEONE RECOMMEND ME A RELIABLE PLACE TO BY THE SEEDS?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

DrGreenthumb has them for 240.

But go with D-S up there. They just filled a order in 5 days.

Single Seed has them for 18per bean. Or 111 for 6. But their Femmed

All reliable. Dont know about the other 2 you have up. Didnt think DNA shipped to America.


----------



## Six

Attitude has the reserva privada also...you can get them in the pick and mix for around 20 a bean fem'd...very reliable but a little pricey...doubt you will find them for much less unless you are buying quantity...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher

JC, Beans are freaking expensive!!!!  People are making a killing off selling good seeds!!!!

Create a strain in demand and man, you can make a lot of money!


----------



## Six

$20 and a little time for a couple oz's of kush...cheap in my book...just sayin...but ya, they make a killin on seeds i bet...


----------



## OGKushman

is this attitude?
hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=37&sortOrder=price+ASC


----------



## Six

OGKushman said:
			
		

> is this attitude?
> hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=37&sortOrder=price+ASC



Yep, thats them...


----------



## OGKushman

Thanks, Just ordered them,

My order: 




6- Reserva Privada OG Kush The #18 Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 	RES370/DNA-041 	1 	£55.00

3-World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 	WORE21/WFS301 	1 	£21.99

UFO 1 Dinafem Moby ****
	free Seed 	1 	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

UFO 2 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Autoflowering
	FREE SEED 	1 	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

UFO 3 Dinafem Powerkush
	Free Seed 	1 	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


Order Date/Time: 	Aug 15 2009, 07:41 AM
Payment Method: 	ProtxDirect3D
Shipping Method: 	International Express
Original Breeders Packs
T-shirt: XXL
	  	Subtotal: 	£76.99
Discount Coupon
420 	- £7.70
Total Tax: 	£0.00
Shipping: 	£15.00
Grand Total: 	£84.29



*enter code ID 420 for 15% DISCOUNT*


----------



## Six

Ya, wish i woulda known about the discount code when i ordered...but either way im happy......i went with the straight OG, i see alot of peeps are getttin the #18 though...10 days to the U.S. on shipping...i got blue hash, blue widow, and white widow for freebies (dinafem)


----------



## OGKushman

Six said:
			
		

> Ya, wish i woulda known about the discount code when i ordered...but either way im happy......i went with the straight OG, i see alot of peeps are getttin the #18 though...10 days to the U.S. on shipping...i got blue hash, blue widow, and white widow for freebies (dinafem)


i DIDNT SEE STRAIGHT og...PLEASE DIRECT mE TO IT!


----------



## Six

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds/reserva-privada-feminized-seeds/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html

replace the xx with tt in the hxxp:


----------



## Six

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=og+kush&specify=exact&act=viewCat&Submit.x=12&Submit.y=5&Submit=Go

Heres all 4 selections, the search engine at the top of the website is great...dont see that with most of the seedbanks...


----------



## Locked

everyone does it will not ship beans to the US by the way.. They hve great bongs for good prices though.. I got 2 bongs from them so far...quick shipping...


----------



## Trafic

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Thanks, Just ordered them,
> 
> My order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6- Reserva Privada OG Kush The #18 Feminized
> Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds     RES370/DNA-041     1     £55.00



Sweet.  I've got 6 #18 in my last order too.  Holding off on starting them.  Want a few more grows under my belt before I hit that.


----------



## OGKushman

Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 7:25 AM on August 19, 2009. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



YESSS!!!!!!


----------

